# Vielen Dank an unsere Kunden für die Umfrage zum Hersteller des Jahres 2014



## Corsair_Maverick (1. Februar 2015)

*Vielen Dank an unsere Kunden für die Umfrage zum Hersteller des Jahres 2014*

Hallo liebe Forumsbesucher,

ich bin echt überwältigt, als ich von der PCGH Redaktion die Nachricht über die Herstellerwahl 2014 bekommen habe. Wie heißt es so schön, man bekommt die Fans die man verdient und ihr seid einfach die besten.

1. Platz in Speicher
1. Platz im Kompakt-WaKüs
2. Platz in Gehäuse
2. Platz in Netzteile
3. Platz in Tastaturen

Alles zur Leserwahl findet ihr unter PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2014 stehen fest

Besonders im Bereich Netzteile bin ich hocherfreut und ich denke, wir von Corsair sind auf den richtigen Weg.


----------



## bschicht86 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vielen Dank an unsere Kunden für die Umfrage zum Hersteller des Jahres 2014*

Euren Arbeitsspeicher mag ich besonders, leider waren die Dominator-Teile etwas zu teur.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vielen Dank an unsere Kunden für die Umfrage zum Hersteller des Jahres 2014*

Glückwunsch. 
Auch wenn ich das bei den Netzteilen nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Corsair_Maverick (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vielen Dank an unsere Kunden für die Umfrage zum Hersteller des Jahres 2014*

Danke Threshold, das du aber wieder ein Haar in der Suppe finden musst ...


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vielen Dank an unsere Kunden für die Umfrage zum Hersteller des Jahres 2014*



Corsair_Maverick schrieb:


> Danke Threshold, das du aber wieder ein Haar in der Suppe finden musst ...



Du weißt doch, dass ich immer irgendwo was finde. 
Aber keine Angst, nicht nur bei euch. 

Trotzdem natürlich ein riesen Glückwunsch, dass ihr euch in verschiedenen Kategorien so weit hoch platzieren konntet. Das zeigt, dass die User sehr viel Vertrauen in euch haben.


----------



## Corsair_Maverick (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vielen Dank an unsere Kunden für die Umfrage zum Hersteller des Jahres 2014*

Hach dann muss ich es zur Lebensaufgabe machen, dich von unseren Produkten zu überzeugen. Ohne diese fiesen Haarspaltereien


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vielen Dank an unsere Kunden für die Umfrage zum Hersteller des Jahres 2014*

Hey, schau mal in meiner Signatur, was ich für ein Case habe.


----------



## lalaker (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vielen Dank an unsere Kunden für die Umfrage zum Hersteller des Jahres 2014*

Gratuliere, mit so vielen Podest-Platzieren hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Klar bei RAM, habe ja zwei RAM-Kit von euch im Einsatz und mein AX 760 macht mir auch Freude. 

Bei den AiO-Waküs habe ich Corsair Platz 1 gegeben, weil ihr die Pionieren in dem Bereich gewesen seid, ich persönlich mag solche Teile überhaupt nicht. Bei den Gehäusen würde ich mir leisere Lüfter bzw. eine gute Lüftersteuerung wünschen.


----------



## tripod (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vielen Dank an unsere Kunden für die Umfrage zum Hersteller des Jahres 2014*

gratuliere euch hiermit auch! 

habe aber nur case, tastatur und maus von euch


----------

